# Tippy and her baby bump



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Sooo.. Tippy is due around the 12th. I can't wait! She's already showing too 

































Also, I found an old jenga game and decided to make stuff out of the Jenga blocks.
A little house thing for SkippyJon:









And a next box with a removable lid for the girls:

















The girls actually started sleeping in theirs but SkippyJon just hides stuff in his, or he uses it as a look out tower. lol


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Tippy is having her babies right now!  I am a little concerned though.. they weren't due till the 12th? I am hoping I just did my math wrong! I heard squeaking and thought there was a fight going on, but turns out, Tippy is right in the middle of popping them out  So far there are two, but she is having more. I'll update with pics later.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

That's so exciting!  If they're just a couple of days early that's normal, especially for first litters. Try to keep Tippy in a quiet, low light spot for a few hours so she can have the bubs and get herself sorted for the first feeding.

The little nest houses you built are great! My only suggestion is puttting a bit along the front at the bottom to help keep bedding in the nest. Otherwise, perfect - lucky mice!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

This is her second litter. And it's not just a few days, it's almost a week early, however she did show early and I'm thinking I just marked the calander a week late by accident xD


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Sure, maybe you just marked the calendar wrong. Whatever, it's still exciting when you know the bubs are coming into the world!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

My only concern is that Solly is a baby eater. I know Tippy and Jezebelle are not, but Solly has never been around babies before and my only other cage to put her in is across town DX But right now she's leaving momma alone and letting her do her thing and Jezebelle is helping mommy out. I wish I could see whats going on! I just want to watch and look at the babies, but I'm definitely not going to... it's just... OMG BABIES! ya know.. you get so excited. Not looking forward to culling though... it'll be the first time and... ugh.. I know I can do it though!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Okay... 9 bubs total, 3 pink eyed 6 black eyed, and if I HAD to guess I'd say 6 boys and 3 girls. I'm keeping all 3 pink eyed and maybe a few dark eyed.
Here you go baby pics


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats on the new babies  What colors are you expecting?


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm HOPING the pinke eyed are argente and dove (not pew dad carries it but I don't know if mom does.) The black eyed are most likely agouti and black selves. I am breeding for argente and dove (black dad and agouti mom both carry the pink eye gene) and if I breed a buck from this litter to mom I'll get all these colors in piebald. I'm so excited! All my other babies have been selves, so I can't wait for these guys to grow up and breed back to mom (or brother/sister)


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh, and I was wondering if they look a little small? They're pet type, but still.. they seem so itty bitty, smaller than her last litter (of only one!) They all look healthy though, and have milk bellies


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

New pics!
































I thought mom ate one so I culled out two of the black eyed for sure males, but it turns out the one I thought mom ate was buried so I didn't see it. I meant to go down to 6 but I guess having 7 until they get peachfuzz hair won't be too hard on mama.
They will be starting day 3 of their lives at around 10 tonight


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Anddddd more pictures!  I got 3 girls, 4 boys, 2 argente, 1 dove, 2 agouti, and 2 black, all selves. 
whole litter
























Argente
























Dove








Black
















Agouti
















Boys
























Girls









(Sorry I went a little crazy with picture taking XD) The agouti girls' coats are already obviously a lot darker and richer than moms (She is very poor agouti, very light) and I was wondering why? Is it by chance, or did breeding agouti to black somehow darken the agouti? Also is there a way to brighten argente to be more bold?


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Aaah I love the stage they're at in the most recent pictures. It's one of the cutest stages. 

I was under the impression that Agouti starts off very dark/dense and then lightens up as they grow larger... I am not sure where that information is from though, and can't track down a source. It's possible I'm just crazy. XD


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

You might be right about the agouti thing, and I have to agree 1-2 weeks is my favorite part, when they have fur, but haven't opened their eyes.

I messed up before. I have 4 girls and 3 boys. I switched it around. Oopsie


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are lovely ... glas you took loads of pics  cant wait to have babies myself


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

they opened their eyes today 

















































Ones I'm keeping:
Atticus








Raisin 









Ones I'm selling:
Weasley








Estelle








Fuana








Niblet


----------



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

Awwww. I'm going to have to disagree with people here and say that I think the cutest stage is right when they open their eyes and they squint because its so bright out of the nest.

Congrats on the argentes (rather than PEW)! I'm breeding for argente as well and the father of one of my females, a piebald agouti, carried the pink-eye gene. I was super excited when I bred her to her father and three of the young had pink eyes. All three turned out to be PEW though. D'oh! I had no idea the father even carried that gene. I have some male hoppers now that I know carry the pink eyed gene so I just have to wait a little while and breed one back to my argente female. Eventually I'm shooting for long-haired argente but that will take a little time as my only long-haired males are hoppers. I'll probably breed one of those to one my argente hopper female in the spring and then cross siblings and cross my fingers, lol.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I you lived for me I'd give you my dove girl or argente boy DX I'm having trouble lining up homes for the ones I don't need. I can keep them if I have to but.. I don't really want to


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

near not for XD lol


----------

